# Bikemarkt-Käufer von MisterO gesucht



## Scheissenduro (22. Februar 2017)

Zuallererst mal Sorry, dass der Benutzer gleich oben im Titel steht. Ich weiß das ist uncool aber wir hoffen so noch andere zu finden, denen es mit ihm so geht. Oder vielleicht sogar jemanden mit einem direkten Draht zu ihm.


Es geht darum, dass ich und @kartoffel123 beide eine Gabel im Bikemarkt von @MisterO gekauft haben. Seit dem 9.2. habe ich aber nichts weiter vom Verkäufer gehört, bei kartoffel123 ist es ähnlich lange. Bezahlt ist alles, der Verkäufer hat gesagt,  verpacken und versenden dauere 1-2 Tage. Naja, mittlerweile sind es eben 14 Tage, seit denen ich gar keine Rückmeldung habe.
MisterO hat seit Anfang Februar viel Verkauft, daher hoffen wir hier noch die anderen Käufer zu finden und uns auszutauschen. Wenn es euch auch so geht oder vielleicht habt ihr euren Artikel ja schon von ihm, dann wäre es cool, wenn ihr euch hier kurz meldet. Ich denk mir, wenn ich kürzlich so viel Verkauft habe, dann schau ich doch von Zeit zu Zeit mal in die Mails.

Trotzdem, wir gehen noch nicht davon aus, dass es Scam ist. Es gibt sicher einen Grund.  100% von 71 Käufen sind positiv bewertet und es ist nicht so, dass der Verkäufer überhaupt nicht reagiert. Es ist eher so,  dass er seitdem nicht mehr auf seinem Profil vorbeigeschaut hat und sich deshalb nicht meldet.

Der Verkäufer hat uns seine Adresse gegeben, der Plan wäre ihm postalisch zu schreiben und das ganze so aufzuklären. Für den Brief wäre es natürlich gut die anderen zu finden... Vielleicht kennt ihn ja auch jemand persönlich.



Der neueste Stand im Überblick:


Smilingtom. schrieb:


> Hier der aktuellste Stand zusammengefasst:
> 
> - alle seine früheren Kunden, die ich angeschrieben habe sagen, dass sie in allen Belangen topp zufrieden waren mit dem Verkäufer
> 
> ...


----------



## Linipupini (22. Februar 2017)

einfach mal das Profil anschauen! der war seit 9.2. nicht mehr online, da kannst du dir nen Wolf schreiben!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Scheissenduro (22. Februar 2017)

ich hab ja oben geschrieben, dass er seitdem nicht mehr online war.


----------



## michael66 (22. Februar 2017)

Ansonsten den Artikel über ibc als nicht erhalten melden,schade wenn Leute nach Erhalt des Geldes der Meinung sind sich nicht kümmern zu müssen,ist mir leider auch schon passiert.


----------



## no name2606 (22. Februar 2017)

Das mit dem brief ist nicht schlecht. Vielleicht ist dem herren einfach was dazwischengekommen und er kann nicht ins netz, oder sich bewegen, oder....


----------



## Scheissenduro (22. Februar 2017)

Ja daran hab ich auch schon gedacht, hoffentlich ist alles ok bei ihm. Das mein ich mit es gibt sicher einen Grund. 

Der Support aus dem IBC schaut leider auch irgendwie nur zu anstatt wirklich hilfreich zu sein,  wenn es z. B.  Darum geht die Jungs mal zu sammeln die in letzter Zeit bei ihm gekauft haben.


----------



## bernd e (22. Februar 2017)

Mir geht es seit November mit einem anderen Verkäufer (wegen Sattelklemme). Waren zwar nur 20 Euronen, aber nicht versendet ist nicht versendet. Den Artikel habe ich natürlich vor ca. 4 Wochen als "nicht erhalten" markiert, vom IBC kommt aber nichts. Ich bin soweit Anzeige wegen Betruges zu erstatten. Adresse des Herrn habe ich zum Glück auch vorliegen.
Hilft euch beiden zwar wenig, aber ich kann mit euch fühlen.


----------



## sun909 (22. Februar 2017)

...ich bin mir nicht sicher, ob die Markierung als "nicht erhalten" beim Team aufläuft?

Bzw. Konsequenzen hat. 

Wünsche euch viel Erfolg, bei der Anzahl der Bewertungen würde ich erstmal auf Krankheit o.ä. tippen...

grüße


----------



## chris4711 (22. Februar 2017)

Sorry, ist OT aber ähnlicher Sachverhalt; ne kleine Kurzgeschichte:
Wenngleich es 'nur' um 30 Euro ging. Hatte rege Korrespondenz und anschließend einen nagelneuen Reifen gekauft. Ich habe den Verkäufer (keine Bewertungen, Adresse hatte ich auch nicht) mehrmals angeschrieben, aber es kam keine Antwort.
Tja, Pech gehabt - dachte ich mir. Kurz geärgert, noch kürzer geflucht und trotzdem gehofft, dass der Verkäufer nicht tot umgefallen ist.
Zum Glück wars nicht so schlimm. Aber schlimm gestürzt war er vermutlich trotzdem. Der Verkäufer...
Er schrieb mir nämlich knapp drei Monate später aus dem Krankenhaus, dass "Mutti" das Notebook mitgebracht hätte und er gerade meine Nachrichten lesen würde. Er hat sich entschuldigt und Muttchen meine Adresse gegeben.
Grund sei ein Abflug mit seinem Downhiller gewesen. Schwere Schulterfrakturen, beide Arme kaputt etc.
Ob's stimmt, weiß der Wind. Ich hab's ihm einfach geglaubt und ihm selbstverständlich gute Besserung gewünscht.
Tja und dann hats noch mal ein paar Tage gedauert aber dann war der nagelneue Reifen endlich da.
Wenn das mit den 100% bei 71 Deals stimmt, dann sehe ich es ähnlich wie sun909. Wird schon werden


----------



## Rad-ek (22. Februar 2017)

Ich habe vor kurzen über Kleinanzeigen eine Fox 36 gekauft. Profil und Kommunikation war ohne Beanstandungen. Geld überwiesen, Anzeige rausgenommen und danach keine Antwort mehr bekommen. Habe mehrfach mit der Anzeige gedroht und letztlich auch durchgeführt. Dauert ne knappe Stunde. habe ihm ein Foto davon geschickt. 5 Tage später war die Gabel da, aber ohne jegliche Reaktion.


----------



## bernd e (23. Februar 2017)

Was @chris4711 schreibt kann natürlich immer passieren. Bei mir ist es so, dass ich mit ihm schon mehrfach telefoniert habe. Beim ersten mal war seine Antwort "er versendet als Warensendung, da gibt es keine Verfolgung und Bestätigung, er hat aber noch welche und schickt ne neue raus". Es kam nie was und beim nächsten telefonat "ja, er kam noch nicht zur Post, er schickt sie aber diese Woche noch", das ist jetzt auch schon wieder eine Zeit lang her. Ich vermute, mein Verkäufer hat weder die eine noch andere versendet.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## projekt (23. Februar 2017)

Ähnliche Geschichte mit dem IBC Verkäufer @Robertwiessner . Am 27.11.2016 bezahlt, oft angemahnt, am 21.12.2016 hat sich der Verkäufer gemeldet und von einem Schlüsselbeimbruch berichtet, seit dem wieder Funkstille.

Zum Verkäufer möge sich Jeder selbst eine Meinung bilden .... 

Gruß projekt


----------



## Deleted 140072 (24. Februar 2017)

aus welcher stadt kommt er denn vielleicht mal 
hingehen


----------



## projectzwo (25. Februar 2017)

gelöscht


----------



## Jaerrit (27. Februar 2017)

Also falls er aus Bergisch Gladbach ist, PN an mich, da kann ich gegen Aufwandsentschädigung mal mit Igor und Victor in unserem schwarzen Benz vorbeifahren...

Suspekt wäre mir schon, im letzten halben Jahr 3 Stück RS Pike verkauft und 2 Canyon Strive AL 7.0... Als privater eher unwahrscheinlich.


----------



## no name2606 (27. Februar 2017)

Jaerrit schrieb:


> Suspekt wäre mir schon, im letzten halben Jahr 3 Stück RS Pike verkauft und 2 Canyon Strive AL 7.0... Als privater eher unwahrscheinlich.



Solange er unter 15 riesen im jahr bleibt und noch so ein paar sachen, kann er ruhig als privat verkaufen.

Gibts schon was neues?


----------



## Scheissenduro (27. Februar 2017)

...ist ja reges Interesse hier Ja leider macht es einen eher trüben Eindruck. Die Adresse, die er dagelassen hat, ist in einer Einfamilienhaus-reihe, man kommt darüber an die Telefonnummer eines Nachbarn, der angibt, dass es den Namen dort nicht gibt. Allerdings haben andere mit denen ich bisher Kontakt hatte auch zum Teil andere Namen bekommen, er ändert den Namen also gern mal ein wenig ab, wobei die Bankverbindung immer die gleiche bleibt. Wir hoffen, dass die Polizei darüber was ausfindig machen kann, bzw. die überhaupt aktiv wird bei sowas und es nicht einfach zu den Akten packt.

Was mich am meisten stutzig macht, sind die guten Bewertungen und, dass er vorher immer zuverlässig war  Account gephisht?!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ivory69 (28. Februar 2017)

ich habe leider auch vom MisterO einen Rahmen von Canyon gekauft und seit dem 9. Februar nichts mehr von ihm gehört. Letzte Woche habe ich an die von ihm genannte Adresse eine Mahnung per Post geschickt. Heute ist das Brief zurück gekommen da "der Empfänger unter der angegebenen Anschrift nicht zu erreichen" ist. 

Habt ihr schon eine Strafanzeige bei der Polizei erstattet? Morgen habe ich vor das zu machen.


----------



## singletrailer67 (28. Februar 2017)

Tut mir leid für Euch...ich hatte so etwas auch mal.
Leider schlechte Karten, Anzeige erstattet, dann irgendwann von der Staatsanwaltschaft einen Brief bekommen dass der "Verkäufer" viel kriminelle Energie hat und wegen deutlich größeren Delikten gegen ihn ermittelt wird. Somit war mein Fall eine Bagatelle. Man kann zivilrechtlich dagegen vorgehen, aber ich habe die Info bekommen dass man den Anwalt erst einmal bezahlen muss. Ist nicht wirklich günstig und die Aussicht auf Erfolg nicht gegeben.

Ich sehe dass mittlerweile so dass sich einfach ein paar Kriminelle im Netz herumtreiben...wenn man Pech hat ist man irgendwann dabei.
Aber mich ärgert auch enorm dass einem fast die Hände gebunden sind bei solchen Ar.......


----------



## NobbyRalph (1. März 2017)

Ist der Account oder zumindest der Zugang zum Bikemarkt für diesen mutmasslichen Betrüger zwischenzeitlich wenigstens gesperrt?


----------



## Linipupini (1. März 2017)

NobbyRalph schrieb:


> Ist der Account oder zumindest der Zugang zum Bikemarkt für diesen mutmasslichen Betrüger zwischenzeitlich wenigstens gesperrt?


Schau doch einfach selber mal nach!
@MisterO


----------



## Scheissenduro (1. März 2017)

Denke gesperrt wird er erst, wenn man es Angezeigt hat. Apropos, man muss sich ja bei der Anmeldung im Bikemark unter anderenm auch verifizieren. Welche Daten wollen die vom IBC da von einem? Bei mir ist es schon so lange her...


----------



## Scheissenduro (1. März 2017)

Hier der aktuellste Stand zusammengefasst:


- alle seine früheren Kunden, die ich angeschrieben habe sagen, dass sie in allen Belangen topp zufrieden waren mit dem Verkäufer

- nur eine User aus der letzten Zeit gibt an, dass die Lieferung lange gedauert hat und er druck machen musste

- Mittlelerweile sind wir zu viert und kommen auf eine Summe von 2848€

- Post an die Angegebene Adresse kommt mit dem Hinweis zurück, dass de Empfänger dort nicht ausfindig gemacht werden kann

- ein früherer Kontakt von ihm hat uns Handynummer und Email liefern können. Bisher haben wir aber auf keinem der Kanäle eine Rückmeldung erhalten

- die Sache ist jetzt auf dem Weg zur Polizei

____________________________________________



wir fragen uns immer noch, wie das zusammenpasst. Wenn einer Leute verarschen will, hätte er es auf irgendeinem Kleinanzeigenportal doch hundertmal leichter als hier, wo du dich nicht mal eben anmelden kannst, er sich erstmal gute Reputation erarbeiten muss und am Ende kann er doch nur bei wenigen Leuten absahnen und danach ist der Account ja unbrauchbar


----------



## holgi601 (1. März 2017)

Das klingt ja alles schon sehr seltsam...
Kann es nicht sein, dass der Account vielleicht gehackt wurde und es gar nicht mehr der original user ist?


----------



## Scheissenduro (1. März 2017)

Ja, hab ich auch dran gedacht 





Smilingtom. schrieb:


> ...Account gephisht?!


 aber dann meldet man das eigentlich auch mal, wenn ich es bemerke.


----------



## NobbyRalph (2. März 2017)

Hat einer der Betroffenen eine Meldung ans Forums-Team gemacht? Ggf. kann man den Account vorübergehend bis zur Klärung sperren lassen...


----------



## Scheissenduro (2. März 2017)

NobbyRalph schrieb:


> Hat einer der Betroffenen eine Meldung ans Forums-Team gemacht? Ggf. kann man den Account vorübergehend bis zur Klärung sperren lassen...


 
Ja klar, sofort als es suspekt wurde. Allerdings hab ich auf die letzten zwei Mails nichtmal mehr Antwort bekommen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## projectzwo (2. März 2017)

Dito!


----------



## MrAck (2. März 2017)

Smilingtom. schrieb:


> Denke gesperrt wird er erst, wenn man es Angezeigt hat. Apropos, man muss sich ja bei der Anmeldung im Bikemark unter anderenm auch verifizieren. Welche Daten wollen die vom IBC da von einem? Bei mir ist es schon so lange her...




Tut mir ehrlich leid für euch, dies ist mein Grund immer stutzig zu sein.

Bezüglich der Anmeldung, ich habe einen Brief mit Code nach hause bekommen. Sprich, die Adresse muss irgendwann mal richtig gewesen sein.


----------



## Bener (2. März 2017)

MrAck schrieb:


> Bezüglich der Anmeldung, ich habe einen Brief mit Code nach hause bekommen. Sprich, die Adresse muss irgendwann mal richtig gewesen sein.


Nicht zwangsläufig!

Ich such mir ein leer stehendes Haus, bappe (m)einen Namen auf den Briefkasten, warte 2 Wochen, breche den Briefkasten auf, fertisch! 

(Oder war da noch was mit Personalausweis??  Liegt bei mir auch schon nen paar Jahre zurück...)


----------



## hardtails (2. März 2017)

Bener schrieb:


> Nicht zwangsläufig!
> 
> Ich such mir ein leer stehendes Haus, bappe (m)einen Namen auf den Briefkasten, warte 2 Wochen, breche den Briefkasten auf, fertisch!
> 
> (Oder war da noch was mit Personalausweis??  Liegt bei mir auch schon nen paar Jahre zurück...)



nein, brief
kann man also genau so machen.....

glaube ich hier aber nicht, dafür ist der umfang einfach zu gering. 
vorallem weil man dann noch einen mittler für das geld bräuchte.


----------



## MrAck (2. März 2017)

Smilingtom. schrieb:


> Die Adresse, die er dagelassen hat, ist in einer Einfamilienhaus-reihe, man kommt darüber an die Telefonnummer eines Nachbarn, der angibt, dass es den Namen dort nicht gibt.





Bener schrieb:


> Ich such mir ein leer stehendes Haus, bappe (m)einen Namen auf den Briefkasten, warte 2 Wochen, breche den Briefkasten auf, fertisch!



Wenn es sich hierbei wirklich um eine Einfamilienhausreihe handelt, halte ich es doch für etwas komplizierter und gewagter dort willkürliche Namen anzubringen und regelmäßig den Briefkasten aufzubrechen.


----------



## Bener (2. März 2017)

MrAck schrieb:


> und regelmäßig den Briefkasten aufzubrechen.



1x reicht!


----------



## Scheissenduro (2. März 2017)

Danke für die info mit der Verifikation. 

Laut Einwohnermeldeamt hat er an der Adresse, die dem IBC bekannt war auch mal gewohnt.


----------



## projectzwo (10. März 2017)

Nachdem die ganze Sache ja noch lange nicht durch ist können wir hier ja auch mal seinen Namen zum Besten geben.
Wie wir inzwischen wissen, heißt der gute Mann:

*Jan Frauenkron*

und gewohnt hat er wohl mal in:

Gerstenhalmstr. 2
79115 Freiburg

Vielleicht kennt ihn hier aus dem Forum jemand persönlich oder kann uns noch irgendwie, irgendwas zu ihm sagen??


----------



## Collateral (10. März 2017)

projectzwo schrieb:


> Nachdem die ganze Sache ja noch lange nicht durch ist können wir hier ja auch mal seinen Namen zum Besten geben.
> Wie wir inzwischen wissen, heißt der gute Mann:
> 
> *Jan Frauenkron*
> ...



In seinem Profil steht jedenfalls was von Bergisch-Gladbach...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rudi-ritzel (10. März 2017)

Wenn man den Namen googelt findet man sofort einen Verein in Freiburg, in dessen 2ten Mannschaft genau dieser Name auftaucht, Zufall?


----------



## aufgehts (10. März 2017)

schon übel die ganze geschichte...
frage mich allerdings was genau die ,, ibc verantwortlichen ,, unternehmen,
um weiteren missbrauch zu verhindern.


----------



## Linipupini (11. März 2017)

aufgehts schrieb:


> schon übel die ganze geschichte...
> frage mich allerdings was genau die ,, ibc verantwortlichen ,, unternehmen,
> um weiteren missbrauch zu verhindern.


"Nix" machen die!
Hier klopfen die Mods nur einem auf die Finger wenn du was schreibst und es ihnen nicht passt..
So etwas wie hier, wird mMn nicht konsequent und frühzeitig bearbeitet!


----------



## Trail Surfer (11. März 2017)

Wenn im Profil Berhisch Gladbach steht, vielleicht mal im Köln-Bonn-Unterforum nachfragen, ob der Klarname jemandem bekannt ist? Fragen kostet nichts. Und wäre doch bei der Sachlage durchaus berechtigt, finde ich.


----------



## projectzwo (11. März 2017)

Collateral schrieb:


> In seinem Profil steht jedenfalls was von Bergisch-Gladbach...



Das ist Fake! Dort hat er nie gewohnt!


----------



## projectzwo (11. März 2017)

rudi-ritzel schrieb:


> Wenn man den Namen googelt findet man sofort einen Verein in Freiburg, in dessen 2ten Mannschaft genau dieser Name auftaucht, Zufall?



Das habe ich auch schon gesehen. Evtl. werd ich dort mal nachfragen. Nachdem ich aber nicht weiß wie alt er ist bzw. wie er aussieht, würde "nur" eine Bestätigung des Namens auch nicht allzuviel nützen. Vielleicht gibts den Namen ja öfters....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## projectzwo (11. März 2017)

Trail Surfer schrieb:


> Wenn im Profil Berhisch Gladbach steht, vielleicht mal im Köln-Bonn-Unterforum nachfragen, ob der Klarname jemandem bekannt ist? Fragen kostet nichts. Und wäre doch bei der Sachlage durchaus berechtigt, finde ich.



Wir brauchen jemanden aus Freiburg wo ihn kennt!


----------



## frechehex (6. April 2017)

Ich finde solche Aktionen einfach voll daneben  Ich hatte gottseidank Glück als ich mein Stumpi im Bikemarkt gekauft habe. Aber es schreckt mich ab, nochmal was über den Bikemarkt zu kaufen.
Ich hatte leider mal ein Erlebnis aus einer anderen Community. Dort hat eine Person aus Südtirol Fotos von einem anderen aus Südtirol geklaut und behauptet er sei das. Also die Fakes gibt´s leider überall.


----------



## toastet (6. April 2017)

Man sollte mal über ne Ausweiskopie bzw. Scan/Foto nachdenken um sich als Verkäufer auf der Plattform registrieren zu können.


----------



## Trail Surfer (7. April 2017)

SpackO


----------



## speedfreak8484 (7. April 2017)

Hallo Leute.
Hatte mal mein geklautes rad im bikemarkt entdeckt.
Die mods haben tatsächlich nix gemacht.überhaupt nix.
Erst als ich sie drauf hingewiesen hab dass sie straftat begünstigen und jmd von der kripo-der sich echt toll gekümmert hat-dort persönlich beim ibc angerufen hat und die etwas zurechtgewiesen hat,gings dann ganz schnell mit der kooperation.
Angeblich könne ja jeder solche vorwürfe von geklauten od nicht bezahlten Sachen von sich geben und es würde wohl auch regelmäßig passieren.
Vielleicht hilfts euch.viel Glück.


----------



## Marthy (9. April 2017)

Moin Leute, ich lese interessiert Eure diversen Spekulationen/ Beiträge zu diesem Thema.....ggf gibt es auch außerhalb diverser Plattformen wie Bikemarkt, Ebay usw Schurkereien, welche jemanden an einen Ort ohne jeglichen Internetzugang bringen.......


Gruß aus dem Sauerland


----------



## mikefize (10. April 2017)

Wie der Kerl aussieht lässt sich über die FB Seite von seiner Hockeymannschaft rausfinden. Bringt aber halt auch nix. Muss man wohl oder übel warten, ob die Polizei da mehr Erfolg hat.


----------



## Marthy (10. April 2017)

Moin, Polizei/ RA brauchste nicht zwingend, sinnvoll wäre es, wenn sich die Geschädigten zusammentun und per Email/ Einschreiben Anzeige incl komplett Sachverhalt an die zuständige Staatsanwaltschaft des Wohnortes senden (offensichtlich w.o.a. Freiburg). Das spart Rennerei und Kosten. TIPP: Antrag auf ADHÄSIONSVERFAHREN stellen.....! Rest erfolgt dann selbsterklärend. Viel Erfolg.
Gruß aus dem Sauerland


----------



## Scheissenduro (11. April 2017)

Also, hier gehts ja doch ganz schön wild zu. Jetzt will ich doch mal einhaken, die letzten Beiträge sind doch sehr spekulativ. Wir haben Auskünfte der fraglichen Einwohnermeldeämter in Bergisch-Gladbach und Freiburg eingeholt, wobei nur die Freiburger Adresse relevant ist bzw war. Denn dort ist er nicht mehr gemeldet, gleichzeitig kam von denen auch die Info, dass er aktuell auch sonst nirgends gemeldet ist. Es gibt einen Aufruf im Freiburger Unterforum ob ihn dort vielleicht jemand kennt.

@Marthy wir haben uns, dank dieses Threads, den ich zu dem Zweck eröffnet habe zusammen gefunden und koordiniert. Die Anzeige musste jeder aber selbst stellen. Alle angelaufenen Anzeigen wurden dann an die zuständige Staatsanwaltschaft weitergegeben und an dem Punkt befinden wir zur Zeit. Was du über das Adhäsionsverfahren schreibst ist abgesehen davon, dass es einen Schritt zu weit ist, da ja noch ermittelt wird und noch nichtmal Anklage erhoben ist auch für unseren Fall unzutreffend würde ich mal sagen. Ich bin aber auch kein Jurist oder hätte sonst wie erfahrung damit https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Adhäsionsverfahren, https://www.justiz.nrw.de/Gerichte_...Verfahrensarten/adhaesionsverfahren/index.php 


Soweit unser Stand


----------



## mikefize (11. April 2017)

Naja, wenn es keinen zweiten Kerl diesen Namens in Freiburg gibt, dann spielt er schon für diese besagte Hockeymannschaft (letztes Spiel von ihm ist keine zwei Wochen her) und ist wohl auch auf den Mannschaftsfotos zu identifizieren. Über den Verein könnte man wahrscheinlich schon irgendwie versuchen, Kontakt mit ihm aufzunehmen. Aber ist natürlich eure Sache. Viel Erfolg jedenfalls.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Brezensalzer (12. November 2017)

Interessehalber:

Komische Sache: Laut Bikemarkt-Verkäuferprofil hat MisterO drei negative Bewertungen (vermutlich die Vorgänge, um die es in diesem Thread geht) und dann nachfolgend wieder drei positive. Was ist eigentlich rausgekommen bei der ganzen Sache?


----------



## Scheissenduro (12. November 2017)

Hm?! Gute Beobachtung. Im bikemarktprofil steht, dass er zuletzt im Februar online war. Die Bewertungen sind aber neueren Datums und zwei sind vom gleichen Profil. Man könnte die mal anschreiben, um herauszubekommen, was es damit aufsich hat.  

Stand ist, dass alles bei der Staatsanwaltschaft liegt, die ermittelt


----------



## toastet (13. November 2017)

Verlasst euch bitte nicht weiter auf die Bewertungen im Bikemarkt. Grundsätzlich ist der Bikemarkt komplett unreguliert und unmoderiert. Mit dem Wissen, dass Bewertungen ja problemlos so oft wie man will im Nachhinein geändert werden können, ist klar das es alles nichts wert ist. Am Ende wird sich vermutlich in 99% der Fälle dann geeinigt, dass beide wieder positiv bewerten.

Läuft ja dann im Zweifel so. Kauf alles ok, fix bezahlt, Verkäufer versendet die Ware und bewertet positiv. Käufer stellt schlechte/falsche/defekte/etc. Ware fest, man findet keine Lösung. Käufer bewertet gerechtfertigt negativ. Als "Dank" ändert Verkäufer sein positive Bewertung ebenfalls in negativ. Man kann damit ja wunderbar die Leute erpressen, weil kein Käufer Bock drauf hat scheiß Ware und obendrauf eine negative Bewertung zu bekommen, vorallem wenn sie auch noch ungerechtfertigt ist, weil man selber alles richtig gemacht hat. Also der Vorschlag eben doch den Handel positiv zu bewerten. Fall erledigt, beide positiv. Resultat ist das Verkäufer hier im Bikemarkt machen können was sie wollen. Versucht man Mods einzuschalten gibt es entweder gar keine Antwort oder nur auf erneute Nachfrage sowas in der Art wie "wir sind keine Richter" und das sollen die User selber klären. Mit dem Hintergrund ist dieses ganze Bewertungssystem mit Vorsicht zu geniessen bzw. eigentlich total für die Tonne. Wenn es gut läuft gibt es positiv, im Zweifel wird aber wenn es schlecht läuft vermutlich auch 99% der Bewertungen positiv ausfallen nachdem man Theater hatte. Erfährt halt nur niemand, weil man als Käufer hier der Blöde ist und im Zweifel lieber zumindest die positive Bewertung nimmt.

Es müsste a) dringend abgeschafft werden, dass User Bewertungen im Nachhinein ändern können (im Zweifel nur mit Eingriff durch die Moderation, aber die wollen ja nicht richten) und b) Käufer hat nur 24h oder von mir aus 48h Zeit nach eingeben der Sendungsdaten bzw. Haken versendet oder besser noch 7 Tage nach dem Klick auf verkauft das ganze zu bewerten. Dann hätte man auch gleich ne fixierte Zahlungsfrist für den Käufer bei der 7 Tage Variante. Und das ist mit ganz wenigen Ausnahmen doch der einzige Grund nen Käufer negativ zu bewerten, wenn er nicht die Ware die er haben wollte in 7 Tagen bezahlt.


----------



## NobbyRalph (13. November 2017)

@toastet 
Ich finde Deine Aussagen nur bedingt nachvollziehbar. Das klingt im Großen und Ganzen so, als wäre eine Unzahl an Bewertungsprofilen gefaked. Und das ist de facto nicht so.
Nur weil eine Arschgeige hier betrügt, sollte man den Bikemarkt keineswegs schlechtreden. Das ist er nämlich nicht.
Wobei ich Dir aber zustimme ist die Thematik mit dem nachträglichen Ändern von Bewertungen.
Diese Option sollte m.E. nur für einen sehr kurzen Zeitraum verfügbar sein (z.B. 1 Tag)
Ansonsten nur durch Freigabe eines Admins mit eindeutigem Grund.


----------



## Schuffa87 (13. November 2017)

NobbyRalph schrieb:


> @toastet
> Ich finde Deine Aussagen nur bedingt nachvollziehbar. Das klingt im Großen und Ganzen so, als wäre eine Unzahl an Bewertungsprofilen gefaked. Und das ist de facto nicht so.
> Nur weil eine Arschgeige hier betrügt, sollte man den Bikemarkt keineswegs schlechtreden. Das ist er nämlich nicht.
> Wobei ich Dir aber zustimme ist die Thematik mit dem nachträglichen Ändern von Bewertungen.
> ...



Das Ändern der Bewertung sollte gar nicht mehr möglich sein. Der Bewertende muss sich daher gut überlegen wie er bewertet und die Ware beim auspacken schon gründlich begutachten. Das wäre doch viel besser. Dann kann man sich nämlich mit dem Verkäufer in Kontakt setzen wenn da Bsp. große Kratzer anstelle von einigen kleinen Kratzern drin sind. Bei eBay funktioniert das doch auch mit den Bewertungen.


----------



## bernd e (13. November 2017)

toastet schrieb:


> Es müsste a) dringend abgeschafft werden, dass User Bewertungen im Nachhinein ändern können (im Zweifel nur mit Eingriff durch die Moderation, aber die wollen ja nicht richten) und b) Käufer hat nur 24h oder von mir aus 48h Zeit nach eingeben der Sendungsdaten bzw. Haken versendet oder besser noch 7 Tage nach dem Klick auf verkauft das ganze zu bewerten. Dann hätte man auch gleich ne fixierte Zahlungsfrist für den Käufer bei der 7 Tage Variante. Und das ist mit ganz wenigen Ausnahmen doch der einzige Grund nen Käufer negativ zu bewerten, wenn er nicht die Ware die er haben wollte in 7 Tagen bezahlt.



Dein Vorschlag mit den Fristen finde ich gut, jedoch würde ich eine Frist von 24h ab dem Hacken "Ware erhalten" ansetzten. 

7 Tage ab "Verkauft": Nicht jeder ist permanent im Netz, Banken wollen ihre Zeit und Versender auch, dann hat man den Posti verpasst und kann erst 3 Tage später die Ware in der Filiale abholen. Somit müsste man bewerten ohne die Ware gesehen zu haben. Das fände ich nicht optimal.


----------



## toastet (13. November 2017)

problem ist, ich brauche weder den haken ware erhalten, noch ware versendet nutzen. der einzige der wirklich genutzt werden muss ist nunmal der zum verkaufen. die 7 tage betrafen ja den käufer, wenn ich in 7 tagen einen artikel nicht bezahlen kann, weil ich nicht ins netz komme, dann sollte ich bitte auch nichts kaufen. lasse ich mir irgendwas per rechnung schicken, hat die ja auch eine frist. 

@Nobby vielleicht habe ich es etwas spitz und übertrieben ausgedrückt. solange die bewertung positiv ist, funktioniert das system. nur die wahrscheinlichkeit, dass negative bewertungen meist ebenfalls positiv ausfallen schlussendlich, drückt das ganze, weil du es nicht unterscheiden kannst. das ist ähnlich schräg, wie das man bei ebay käufer grundsätzlich nicht mehr negativ bewerten kann als verkäufer. hier ist es quasi andersherum, da kannst du es eben, sofern du nicht bereit bist die negative bewertung hinzunehmen, als käufer nicht negativ bewerten egal wie schlecht der verkäufer handelt.


----------



## bernd e (13. November 2017)

toastet schrieb:


> problem ist, ich brauche weder den haken ware erhalten, noch ware versendet nutzen. der einzige der wirklich genutzt werden muss ist nunmal der zum verkaufen. die 7 tage betrafen ja den käufer, wenn ich in 7 tagen einen artikel nicht bezahlen kann, weil ich nicht ins netz komme, dann sollte ich bitte auch nichts kaufen. lasse ich mir irgendwas per rechnung schicken, hat die ja auch eine frist.



Samstag kaufen und überweisen, Banken nehmen sich 3 Werktage Bearbeitung raus (geht normal sofort), Verkäufer prüft Abends den Geldeingang und bringt es am nächsten Tag zum Transportunternehmen. Der Transportfahrer nimmt aber erst am folgenden Tag die Sendung mit, da der Verkäufer zu spät kam. Sind wir schon bei Freitag als die Sendung beim Paketshop abgeholt wird. Die nehmen sich dann auch noch mal 3 Werktage raus (DHL, siehe AGB), sind wir bei Dienstag. Der Fahrer trifft dich daheim nicht an und du hast erst am Samstag Zeit es im Paketshop zu holen (viele müssen ja auch arbeiten und schaffen es nicht zu normalen Öffungszeiten). Sind schlappe 2 Wochen vergangen bis du die Ware überhaupt in Händen hältst, obwohl keiner gebummelt hat und die Bewertungsfrist um 7 Tage abgelaufen. Selbst wenn DHL übernacht liefert, er dich daheim antrifft und die Bank sofort bucht, bist du bei min. 3 Werktagen.
Daher mein Vorschlag mit "Ware erhalten".

Klar sollte eine Änderung her um es für Käufer sicherer zu machen. Auch ich warte seit einem Jahr auf Ware bzw. Erstattung des Kaufpreises, aber von einem anderen User und zum Glück nur 20 Euro (wobei meine Kinder sich über Eis für 20 Euro freuen würden).


----------



## toastet (13. November 2017)

Es geht bei den 7 Tagen um die Bewertung des Verkäufers, nicht des Käufers.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bernd e (13. November 2017)

toastet schrieb:


> ... b) *Käufer* hat nur 24h oder von mir aus 48h Zeit nach eingeben der Sendungsdaten bzw. Haken versendet oder besser noch 7 Tage nach dem Klick auf verkauft das ganze zu bewerten. Dann hätte man auch gleich ne fixierte Zahlungsfrist für den Käufer bei der 7 Tage Variante. Und das ist mit ganz wenigen Ausnahmen doch der einzige Grund nen Käufer negativ zu bewerten, wenn er nicht die Ware die er haben wollte in 7 Tagen bezahlt.



Sorry, dann auch das "ver" vorne dran schreiben 
Als "Verkäufer hat nur ..." stimme ich dir zu.


----------



## Zimt (20. November 2017)

Hallo zusammen.

Dass im Bikemarkt sowohl private, als auch gewerbliche Verkäufer Abholung ausschließen, empfinde ich gelinde gesagt als exotisch und sehe es als Teil des Problems.

Führende Kleinanzeigen-Plattformen raten Käufern explizit dazu, keine Geschäfte mit Anbietern zu machen, die Abholung ablehnen.
Somit sollte eine Abholung zumindest angefragt werden können, bei weiteren Entfernungen kann auf das bestehende Netzwerk von Altusern und/oder externen Freunden/Bekannten zurückgegriffen werden.
Kurz: Sitze ich in Oer-Erkenschwick und habe einen Kollegen in Erfurt, kann der dort theoretisch etwas für mich bei Abholung bar bezahlen (oder ich kann, wenn er sein o.k. gibt, eine PayPal-Zahlung rausschicken) und mir den Artikel dann schicken, oder mitbringen.

Von logischen Argumenten abgesehen gibt es im Übrigen seit einigen Jahren rechtskräftige Urteile, die besagen, dass jeder (private) Anbieter bei ebay-Deutschland eine Abholung zu ermöglichen hat. Punkt.

Somit bleibt die Frage an die Moderation:
Werden in einem solchen Fall (Abholung wird im Angebotstext verneint) Bikemarkt-Regeln gebrochen, oder ist so etwas bisher geduldet?

Glückauf!


----------



## toastet (21. November 2017)




----------



## hardtails (21. November 2017)

Zimt schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen.
> 
> Dass im Bikemarkt sowohl private, als auch gewerbliche Verkäufer Abholung ausschließen, empfinde ich gelinde gesagt als exotisch und sehe es als Teil des Problems.
> 
> ...



wo ist das Problem?
jemand der eine Abholung verneint ist bei mir raus aus der Liste Punkt


----------



## NobbyRalph (21. November 2017)

Also ganz so eng würde ich das trotzdem nicht sehen. Letztlich kann das jeder für sich selbst entscheiden, ob er bei einem Anbieter kauft, der keine Abholung anbietet. Ob man da gleich was Negatives hineininterpretieren sollte? Ich sage nein.
Es kann ja durchaus Leute geben, die keine Lust haben, wegen eines nierdrigpreisigen Artikels (ich sage jetzt mal Größenordnung bis ca. 50,- EUR) daheim rumzuhocken und auf den Käufer zu warten, der irgendwann mal kommen will...
Ich z.B. bringe 95% meiner verkauften Artikel am nächsten Morgen nach Geldeingang auf dem Weg zur Arbeit zum Versanddienstleister. Das ist praktisch, liegt auf dem Weg und kostet mich am allerwenigsten Zeit.
Und nach wie vor bin ich schon der Meinung, dass die Bewertungsprofile viel aussagen.
Wollen wir den Bikemarkt ohne Bewertungsprofil abwickeln?? Ich sage da ganz klar NEIN. Irgendeine Orientierung braucht man.
Wieviel Glauben man der Sache schenkt, liegt bei jedem selbst.


----------



## toastet (21. November 2017)

Bewertungen abschaffen wäre ja auch totaler Quark. Ich würde sie halt nur gerne verbessert sehen. Ist doch auch normal, dass 99%+ der Bewertungen positiv ausfallen und alles absolut reibungslos läuft auch wenn das in den weiten des WWW manchmal so scheint als ob es nicht so wäre. 
Sehe das auch so wie Nobby, ich biete zwar immer Abholung an, Versand ist mir jedoch 100 mal lieber weil ich es besser planen kann und nicht auf Leute warten muss und mir Termine irgendwo reinpacken muss. Dazu ist bei mir die Liste mit Leuten die Sachen abholen wollten 4-5 mal so lang wie die derer, die wirklich erschienen sind. Weniger hier im Bikemarkt als bei ebay Kleinanzeigen, aber auch hier schon ein paar mal vorgekommen das Leute nicht erschienen. Hier ist halt dann nur der Druck durch die Bewertung gegeben das doch hinzubekommen. Daher wäre es unsinn das abzuschaffen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wolfobert (21. November 2017)

Ich biete z.B. ungern Abholung an, weil die Leute dann noch auf den letzten Drücker den Preis, der vorher schon klar war, runterzuhandeln.
Ich habe bspw. bei einem Ebay-Verkauf erlebt, das die Käuferin bei einem 32 Euro!!-Artikel einen Freund aus einer bekannten Rockergang in Kutte mitbrachte um mich einzuschüchtern ("Das sieht ganz anders aus, als auf dem Bild, sag doch auch mal was"). Als das nicht funktionierte und es ans Bezahlen ging, sie wollte das Teil ja unbedingt, stellte sich heraus, das sie in Vertrauen auf den Typen nur 20 Euro dabei hatte und musste sich von mir noch den Weg zum Geldautomaten erklären lassen.
Solche Späßchen erspare ich mir gerne, ausserdem kommen die, die am meisten schreiben und fragen, meistens eh nicht vorbei.


----------

